# Wer spielt noch Age of Empires III?



## NCphalon (20. Dezember 2009)

Moin, da ich neulich wieder mit AoE3 angefangen hab wollt ich ma fragen, wer das sonst noch alles spielt, dann kamma sich ggf. austauschen, sich ma bei ESO verabreden oder sich gegenseitig mods, szenarien un maps schicken


----------



## michelthemaster (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen.Ich spiel es immer noch, mir gefällt es auch mindestens genauso gut wie die ersten beiden Teile, die Idee mit den Karten ist einfach genial und sorgt auch für Langzeitmotivation. ESO hab ich bisher aber nur kurz getestet und wurde platt gemacht ^^ Bin eher jemand, der das Spiel mit Freunden auf einer Lan spielt. Besitze das Hauptspiel + beide Addons.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## PEACEpolska (21. Dezember 2009)

michelthemaster schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.Ich spiel es immer noch, mir gefällt es auch mindestens genauso gut wie die ersten beiden Teile, die Idee mit den Karten ist einfach genial und sorgt auch für Langzeitmotivation. Bin eher jemand, der das Spiel mit Freunden auf einer Lan spielt. Besitze das Hauptspiel + beide Addons.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha


 

hi, da kann ich nur zustimmen  AoE I war mein erstes spiel das ich von meinen großen Brüdern als kleines Kindlein in die Hand gedrückt bekommen habe 
tolle erinnerungen


----------



## feivel (21. Dezember 2009)

habe auch hauptspiel + beide addons, spiels aber immer nur mit der freundin


----------



## Edguy (21. Dezember 2009)

...nicht.

aber sollte vielleicht mal wieder. *schwelg*


----------



## klyer (21. Dezember 2009)

nicht...

-> ich find, das man die 3 nich mehr mit der 2 und 1 vergleichen kann.


----------



## Special_Flo (21. Dezember 2009)

[X] Nein!.
Da ich finde das AoE II besser ist und bleibt als AoE III!..

mfg Flo


----------



## Edguy (21. Dezember 2009)

> Da ich finde das AoE II besser ist und bleibt als AoE III!..





> -> ich find, das man die 3 nich mehr mit der 2 und 1 vergleichen kann.


omg, da hab ich wohl was verwechselt. Natürlich meinte ich auch das II´er Age of Kings.
das 3´er hatte ich nie gespielt (nur kurz die Demo)


----------



## NCphalon (21. Dezember 2009)

Mag sein, aber ich find AoE3 hat auchwas. Dieses Kartensystem sorgt für eine Gewisse anpassbarkeit an die geplante Spielsituation un kann einem auch ma aus der patsche helfen, bzw. bietet es interessante gimmicks (Fabriken, Forts) die Helfen zu gewinnen. Bei AoE3 gibt es durch die total verschiedenen eigenschaften der Kulturen (zummindest bei den addons) auch den anreiz alle mal durchzuspieln.

Bevor ich jetz von den AoE2 jüngern plattgemacht werd: Ich find AoE2 auch schön un habs vor AoE3 jahrelang gespielt, genau wie davor AoE, aber ich zock halt jetz AoE3 weils mir am besten gefällt un warte gespannt auf AoE4


----------



## Two-Face (21. Dezember 2009)

[X]_...nicht._

Hab das Game + beide Add-Ons zu hundert Prozent durch und hab's dann in den Schrank gelegt - die Dauermotivation war nicht so hoch wie bei den Vorgängern Wird aber evtl. zu LAN-Partys wieder gezockt.
Ich war von dem Spiel damals etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## feivel (21. Dezember 2009)

mir gefällt das spiel..aber storymodus hat mich bei strategiespielen noch nie interessiert...)
für mich sind das immer reine multiplayerspiele...
ich spiel sie einfach nicht durch..hab ich glaub ich bisher kein einziges


----------



## theLamer (21. Dezember 2009)

[X] ...nicht.

habs hier stehen, spiel es aber nicht  mehr


----------



## NCphalon (21. Dezember 2009)

also die kampagne von AoE3 hab ich durch, aber bei der von TWC häng ich an dieser bunker hill geschichte, kennt jemand ne gute taktik dafür?


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hier, ich 

Age l hab ich mit Kumpels bis zur Vergasung gezockt, auf Rechnern, zusammengeschustert aus Sperrmüllresten 

Age ll war etwas vielfältiger und mit etwas länger ausdauernder KI.
Genauso oft gezockt, manchmal mit voller Besetztung (8 Leute)

Age lll fand ich zu Anfang nich so doll, aber hielt später bei mir als das am meissten gezockte Multiplay her, meisst auch auf LAN´s selten übers INet in voller Besetztung.

Nichtsdesdotrotz macht es immer mal noch Spass, zwischendurch eine Runde Age l oder ll zu zocken, die lll ist Solo recht langweilig geworden.

Daher kann ich nur hoffen, dass ein Nachfolger direkt wieder an die ersten beiden Teile angeknüpft wird...


----------



## CrazyBanana (21. Dezember 2009)

[x] ...nicht 
Spiele nur AoE II
AoE III geht bei meinen PC nicht ganz füssig


----------



## Superwip (21. Dezember 2009)

Hm... ich hab das Spiel irgendie aus den Augen verloren, da es auf meinem damaligen PC nur auf 800x600 + Minimalgrafik lief, was den Spielspaß doch etwas trübte...

Ich sollte wohl mal wieder anfangen


----------



## Schandmaul2009 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja, zwischendurch noch.
Aber nur Multiplayer - Lan, da das Kartensystem mit den unterschiedlichen Decks von menschlichen Gegenspielern doch ganz gut ist für die Ausweitung der Stärken der Völker (Wer hat die beste Strategie?).

Im Singeplayer ist des nicht so toll, da die Gegner immer die selben Karten benutzen, egal auf welcher Schwierigkeit.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

Klar, ist sowas wie ein moderner Klassiker. Habs wegen der schönen 3D-Eignung ausgekramt.


----------



## mephimephi (1. März 2010)

mir fehlt eine der installations cds, wollte es letztens mal spielen, ging aber nicht


----------



## Jediknight_18 (1. März 2010)

Age of Mythology war imma noch das geilste. Wird heut noch ab und zu mit einem Freund gezoggt


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (1. März 2010)

Ich habe vor einem halben Jahr noch gespielt, dann hatte ich besseres zu tun
Ist aber ein gutes Spiel , aber nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.


----------



## Bimek (11. März 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Ist aber ein gutes Spiel , aber nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.


 

Es gibt aber leider kein echten Alternativen mit diesem Szenario.... alles nur noch Zukunfts-Geballer oder der x-te CC-Klon.....  Verkauft sich wohl besser.

es sollte mal jemand AoE2 in ein aktuelles Gewand bringen und mit einem guten NetzCode versehen.....


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (29. März 2010)

x Ja

Habe es erst vorhin wieder gespielt. Man kann sagen, dass die beiden Vorgänger strategischer waren (auch meine Meinung), trotzdem spiele ich es auch sehr gerne. Die Grafik finde ich immer wieder toll. Das man seine Heimatstadt verbessern kann, find ich, ist ebenfalls eine gelungene Idee.

-> Ich suche schon seit längerem Mods für AoE III The War Chiefs. 
Bisher habe ich nur welche auf Englisch gefunfen, oder Mods, die das Einheitenlimit erhöhen.

Also, wenn jemand ein paar gute Mods kennt/findet, dann wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Nomad (1. April 2010)

hab gerade wieder deinstalliert. AOE2 gefällt mir einfach besser. Die kanonen usw passen nicht so zu AOE. meine meinung


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

Gute Idee, könnte ich auch mal wieder spielen.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. April 2010)

[x] ...nicht

Aber es war cool damals vor allem mit meinem 4000+ und meiner Geforce 6600 So hatten man bei max. Grafik und gerade in Massenschlachten viel Zeit zum Überlegen


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. April 2010)

.. nicht mehr. 
Heute im örtlichen Spielecenter verkauft


----------



## Hardwell (1. April 2010)

nein

hab das spiel 2 mal durchgespielt und danach ins regal gestellt!
is aber n gutes spiel!


----------

